

Ask HN: Best SF Bay Area office for a startup? - throw_away_5241

Planning to quit big co and start my own.<p>Which area is the true "hub" for startups? Near Stanford?<p>I saw Plug and Play Tech and 2 Regus offices - both quite expensive (3x the price of a similar room in Redwood City).
Is there a better pick? Different area?<p>The startup is more like Intuit and we have the first customer who would pay once the app is working.
There's a chance for investment in a few months.
======
brackin
Mountain View is cheaper and has quite a lot of startups.

Palo Alto is a nicer area, still destraction free and full of great startups.
(Flipboard, Quora, Pinterest, Stripe, Color, Shazam, etc).

You'll still be traveling to SF quite a lot most likely so The Mission and
SoMa are places to look in that direction. A lot more startups are here.

------
throw_away_5241
For some reasons these questions don't attract much attention:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2492343>

------
NonEUCitizen
Regus in Mountain View is nice -- many places nearby within walking distance.

